# What do you think he is mixed with?



## adgautreau (Jul 3, 2009)

We were told lab,shep,blue heeler. Vet said Rot and something that has black tongue spots. What are your opinions?


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

He looks adorable to me!!.....I see Rottweiler & Lab --- how old is he?

Good Luck with Him!...He's a cutie!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Rottie/lab is what I was thinking too. Our vet told us labs can have black spots on their tongues. Just curious, who told you lab/shepherd/heeler? 

Donna's right, he IS a cutie!!


----------



## adgautreau (Jul 3, 2009)

His mom was a heeler/shep mix. 

He's just at 11 weeks. 

Thanks!


----------



## cece6 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey your pup looks just like ours.Ours is a rottie heeler mix.The mom is purebred rott and the dad was half blue heeler, half rott.This is a pic of her a few weeks ago at 9 weeks.Ours has some white on her chin and toes though.










Im under the impression that only certain breeds like sharpei and chows have black tongues though?


----------



## ptoot (Jun 28, 2009)

Rotty/shepherd for sure and chows have black tounges also
Just my 2 cents


----------



## adgautreau (Jul 3, 2009)

He tries to look innocent.. but I know better


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Definitely Rottweiler mix. You'll be able to guess more accurately once he grows and he fills out to his adult appearance.

Any breed of dog can have a spotted tongue. A solid blue-black tongue is restricted to shar peis and chows, but tongue spots can be seen on any breed. You cannot go by tongue unless it is solid blue-black.


----------



## adgautreau (Jul 3, 2009)

I am in the same boat.


----------

